# OpenVPN Help



## bkaron (Jan 19, 2005)

I need some HELP!

I'm not too fluent in UNIX. My friend helped me compile OpenVPN and all was going good until I needed to wipe my HD (on the client computer) and I forgot to backup my OpenVPN client script. I would ask my friend to help me out, but he is out of town. I did as much as I could, I was basically relying off the "HOW TO" part of the OpenVPN website and my memory.

The following are the steps I take to get the VPN working: (normally)
   1) sudo su (I will post a different subject about that, but it works)
   2) cd /usr/local/sbin/openvpn
   3) ./openvpn --config client.ovpn

After the steps are performed I get the following error:


> Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in client.ovpn:10: Keepalive
> Use --help for more information.


I then proced to view the script:
   1) vi client.ovpn

I don't know what to do, what are missing parameter(s)?

 - Thanks!









client.ovpn (script)


```
#here your external router ip
remote 68.xxx.xxx.xx

proto tcp
port 443

dev tun

ifconfig 10.0.0.2 10.0.0.1
Keepalive 20 120

;secret key.txt
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
~                                                                                         
"client.ovpn" 12L, 142C
```


----------



## bkaron (Jan 20, 2005)

Please help me out, any input wotld be great!


----------



## wadesworld (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking at the OpenVPN man page, it appears to me that the keepalive option you have specified in your config file is invalid.  Remove that line and try it again.

You can view the man page here:

http://andthatsjazz.org:8/openvpn/man.html


----------

